# Civil Service age limit for lateral transfer question



## felony (Oct 24, 2014)

Hello,

I am curious, about the age limit to lateral transfer. If a officer is hired by a CS agency prior to 32 years of age, and would like to lateral transfer to another agency after he/she reaches their 32'nd birthday, are they limited to *only *applying to agencies that accept candidates with no age limit? Or is the 32 year old age limit, only for civil service test takers and not veteran officers? Thank you.


----------



## bok (Mar 28, 2009)

There is no age limitation for a lateral transfer from a CS PD to another CS PD as set by civil service. 1 year minimum experience from date of a MPTC authorized academy & a signed release form from the departing department chief are mandatory requirements. 32 years of age refers to a 
age limitation; civil service exam.


----------



## felony (Oct 24, 2014)

Thank you BOK for your reply.


----------

